# Wet Brain â€“ Alcoholism and Wernicke-Korsakoff Syndrome



## Nelco (Mar 18, 2011)

I was curious what the net had to say.

What Is Wet Brain?

*Symptoms of wet brain: *



Staggering, irregular gait, and other muscular incoordination
Confabulation - remembering events that never happened
Inability to form new memories
Loss of memory--this can be severe
Visual and auditory hallucinations
Vision changes - including double vision, eyelid drooping, and abnormal eye movement
eWh
[*]Confusion, which often manifests as apathy to external surroundings and low voluntary verbal participation
[*]Confabulation â€“ telling of events that did not happen, and believing them to be true
[*]Dementia
[*]Hallucination â€“ visual, aural or tactile
[*]Loss of control over eye movements

Read​


----------

